# Immediate actions to be done post landing



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Friends, 
I'm on PR visa and I'm planning to move to Oz next month. 
I'm currently preparing for my travel. I'll be landing in Melbourne on 14-jul.
Please could you help me with with the initial checklist that I should take care post landing. (Like registering with local authorities, bank account creation etc..).
Thanks.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Make sure you have all your documents close at hand.
- Accommodation
- Medicare
- Bank account
- Drivers license
- Work licenses, cards & certificates (if required)

Many more things depending on where you are and what you are doing for work, etc.

Good luck


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Robboat.
I have arranged the above said items. Keeping my fingers crossed as my departure date is nearing.


----------

